# What to listen for in music?



## Shawn6Xuandy (Nov 17, 2010)

Regarding to the topic, would love to know what each of you usually listen for in classical music! Besides that, how do you definy GOOD music and BAD music? 

Cheers, 
Shawn 
a Malaysian studying in Taiwan


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Aaron Copland wrote an entire book with the exact title as your subject! I suggest you read it


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Or you could take this online Yale course.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The Aaron Copland book is great. Much of it explains the reason why we already feel some pieces are good or just mediocre.

For me a good piece of music may have one or more of the following:

Pleasant, interesting, or emotionally moving theme or themes.

An exploration of different aspects of the theme of its motifs. In other words musical acrobatics such as combining two themes you never realized could fit together until it happens. Or tossing the theme around in different keys or disguising it with different rhythms. Almost every bar of Beethoven's 5th does all the above.

Setting up an expectation and then doing the unexpected.

Deliberate ambiguity. Where is the downbeat? What key is it in? Oh wait -- I had it wrong. That forces the diligent listener to shift mental gears partway into a movement. I love that. 

The more of these atrtributes a piece has, the the more I will think of it as "good." I'm sure there are many other attributes I subconsciously like. These are just off the top of my head. The sky is the limit really.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*getting to basics*

If the OP is referring to the first time a composition is heard, nothing should be 'listened for'. Kick back, make your mind as close to a 'blank slate; as you can (it's easier for some folks than for others ), and listen. The music may reveal it's 'point' without you straining on it.

:tiphat:


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I just like to visualize things. It's about all I know how to do. If I don't like a piece sometimes it is the conductor's fault. I didn't like The Rite of Spring until I heard Bernstein conduct it.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I just like to visualize things. It's about all I know how to do. If I don't like a piece sometimes it is the conductor's fault. I didn't like The Rite of Spring until I heard Bernstein conduct it.


1958 version? That was a landmark, and still is.


----------

